# [htaccess] mod_rewrite Problem



## TommyMo (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen Lycos Webspace und möchte darauf mittels htaccess eine simple .Regel anwenden, die mir automatisch eine Verlinkung auf meine index.php Seite ausführt (Hintergrund der Geschichte, ich verwende das Zend Framework). 

Mein Regelwerk sieht wie folgt aus: 


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !/.(js|ico|gif|jpg|png|css)$ index.php
```

Lokal, auf meinem Testrechner, funktioniert die Weiterleitung wunderbar (ich habe die Einstellungen so gut wie möglich an Lycos angepasst). Stelle ich jedoch die htaccess Datei online bekomme ich ständig einen 500 Internal Server Error. Über Google und einen Forumeintrag auf modrewrite.de habe ich nun getestet ob ein rewrite überhaupt unterstütz wird, also das Modul im Apache geladen ist. Das Script, das im Forumeintrag vorgeschlagen wurde funktioniert einwandfrei! Die Umleitung auf http://www.google.de geht problemlos, was mich zu der Annahme verleitet, dass rewriting von Lycos erlaubt ist. Der Fehler muss also irgendwo anders versteckt sein! Laut Zend Framework Homepage ist die Regel korrekt (funktioniert auch wunderbar lokal). Ich bin echt am verzweifeln! 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, welchen Fehler ich unter umständen gemacht haben könnte? Muss Lycos doch eine Einstellung für meine Directive ändern?

Danke euch schon vorneweg für die Antworten!

Gruß, 
Tom

PS: Hier noch der Testcode bezüglich des RewriteOn Tests: 


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^  http://www.google.de [R,L]
```


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2008)

Versuche mal einen umgekehrten Schrägstrich statt des normalen Schrägstrichs:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule !\.(js|ico|gif|jpg|png|css)$ index.php
```


----------



## TommyMo (12. März 2008)

Hi Gumbo! Danke für die Antwort! 

Deinen Tipp hab ich gleich ausprobiert, bekomme aber immer noch den gleichen 500 Internal Server Error.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tipp für mich? Auf die Log-Files hab ich leider keinen Zugriff, weiß aber auch nicht wirklich was ich dem Support schreiben soll, da ja das Rewriting funktioniert. Irgendwas funkt dem Rewrite trotzdem dazwischen, die Frage ist nur was es noch sein könnte. Ich bin mit meiner Weisheit leider am Ende 

Nochmal Danke, 
Tom


----------



## Gumbo (13. März 2008)

Ach so: du musst auch die „index.php“ von der Regel ausschließen, damit es nicht zu einer Rekursion kommt.
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !/index\.php$
RewriteRule !\.(js|ico|gif|jpg|png|css)$ index.php
```


----------



## TommyMo (14. März 2008)

Hi Gumbo!

Nochmal danke für den Tipp, die index.php allerdings auszuschließen hatte einen 403 Error zur Folge, die Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden. Das liegt daran, dass meine index die Bootstrapdatei meiner Applikation ist und daher der Dreh- und Angelpunkt. 

Allerdings habe ich noch ein wenig probiert und gestöbert und es dürfte daran liegen, dass ich die RewriteBase nicht berücksichtigt habe. Nach dem Einfügen der Rewritebase mit "/" bekomme ich zwar keine Fehlermeldung mehr (500, etc.), allerdings bleibt die Seite jetzt 'hängen", soll heißen, dass sobald ich auf einen Link clicke immer die gleiche Seite erscheint. Momentan kann ich leider nicht ausschließen, dass es eventuell auch an der Applikation liegen könnte (lokal haut alles hin, aber wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich eine Kleinigkeit übersehn). Andererseits könnte es auch am RewriteBase Eintrag liegen ... 

Hier der momentan verwendete .htaccess Code: 


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php

RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule !\.(js|ico|gif|jpg|png|css)$ index.php
```

Gruß, 
Tom


----------

